# Emergency Telephone Number



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Can anyone confirm what the telephone number for the emergency services is in Cyprus. Tried 112 European Emergency when I needed them and it did not work


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

112 and 199 should both work


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

zin said:


> 112 and 199 should both work


I know 112 should work it was just when I had an emergency that needed instant response 112 was not responded to!!!!! I understood that this was the EU universal number, obviously not. 

Perhaps 199 will work should I need the emergency services again ( which I hope I do not)


----------



## Stavros (Jan 17, 2012)

112 should work...here is a list of all emergency numbers in Cyprus

Emergency Numbers
Single European Emergency Call Number	112

Police	
Reporting Confidential Information	
Duty Officer:	1499
Drugs Law Enforcement Unit: 1498
Sovereign Bases Forces:	1443

Divisional Police Headquarters	
Lefkosia:	22 80 20 20
Lemesos:	25 80 50 50
Larnaka:	24 80 40 40
Pafos:	26 80 60 60
Ammochostos:	23 80 30 30
Police/Citizens Communication Line:	1460

Forest Department	
Forest Fires Report:	1407

Telecommunications - CYTA	
Customer Call Centre:	132
Faults Report:	80000197
Directory Inquiries:	11892
Overseas Inquiries:	11894
Overseas Calls through operator	80000198
Telegrams	80000196

Electicity - EAC	
Faults Report	1800

Water	
Lefkosia:	22 69 80 00
Lemesos:	25 83 00 00
After hours:
(Germasogeia)	25 38 64 84 
99 45 21 53
Larnaka:	24 82 24 00
After hours:	24 36 34 32
Pafos:	26 93 23 74
After hours:	99 60 36 22
Ammochostos:	23 82 13 23

Airports	
Larnaka:	77 77 88 33
Pafos:	77 77 88 33

RESCUE CO-ORDINATION CENTRE (R.C.C)	
Immediate Response Service for	
Aeronautical-Maritime Incidents:	1441

Port Authorities	
Lemesos:	25 81 92 00
Larnaka:	24 81 52 25
Pafos:	26 94 68 40

Postal Services	
Lefkosia:	22 80 57 19
Lemesos:	25 80 22 59
Larnaka:	24 80 24 50
Pafos: 26 81 90 14
Ammochostos:	23 82 14 44

Civil Defence Force	
Lefkosia:	22 87 94 64
Lemesos:	25 81 10 24
Larnaka:	24 82 83 40
Pafos:	26 81 84 70
Ammochostos:	23 81 51 51

Medical Assistance	
Hospitals	
Information:	1400
Lefkosia	
New General: 22 60 30 00
Old General:	22 80 14 00
Makario:	22 40 50 00
Lemesos	
New General:	25 80 11 00
Old General:	25 30 53 33
Larnaka	
New General:	24 80 05 00
Old General:	24 30 43 12
Pafos	
General:	26 80 31 00
Paralimni 
General: 23 20 00 00
Rural Hospitals & Health Centres	
Agros:	25 52 13 17
Akaki:	22 82 10 80
Athienou:	24 52 23 28
Avdimou:	25 82 70 22
Dali:	22 52 19 22
Drousia:	26 33 23 23
Evrychou:	22 46 55 86
Kampos:	22 94 26 86
Klirou:	22 63 23 32
Kofinou:	24 32 23 52
Kyperounta: 25 80 67 00
Laneia:	25 43 24 48
Lefkara:	24 34 24 29
Omodos:	25 42 12 54
Ormideia:	24 72 15 72
Palaichori:	22 64 27 26
Panageia:	26 72 23 57
Paralimni General: 23 20 00 00
Pedoulas:	22 95 24 59
Platres: 25 42 22 24
P. Chrysochous: 26 82 18 00
Pomos:	26 34 23 38
Pyrgos:	26 52 23 53
Salamiou:	26 44 22 22
Fyti:	26 73 22 95

Private Doctors on Call	
(during weekends & public holidays) 
"charge €0,16 (£0,092)/ minute"	
Lefkosia:	90 90 14 32
Lemesos:	90 90 14 35
Larnaka:	90 90 14 34
Pafos:	90 90 14 36
Ammochostos:	90 90 14 33

Pharmacies (after hours)	
Lefkosia:	90 90 14 12
Lemesos:	90 90 14 15
Larnaka:	90 90 14 14
Pafos:	90 90 14 16
Ammochostos:	90 90 14 13

Drug Information & Poison	
Control Centre:	1401

AIDS Advisory Bureau:	22 30 51 55

Support Against Narcotics Abuse:	1410


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Stavros said:


> 112 should work...here is a list of all emergency numbers in Cyprus
> 
> Emergency Numbers
> Single European Emergency Call Number	112
> ...


Good morning,

Thank you very much for the information which I am sure everyone will find extremely useful. I am printing it out to have handy. 

However my original query was, why does the EU emergency number not work?? If I need the fire brigade, police etc in all other countries there is one number that connects with the emergency service, in UK this is 999, in the EU countries it is 112, except it seems in Cyprus. As I live way up in the mountains one number that can be contacted should be available, as it is in every other EU country. If not why not??

Regards


----------



## Stavros (Jan 17, 2012)

Not sure as to why 112 did not work for you as I am not in Cyprus at the moment...However both 112 and 199 should work, at least according to leading local newspaper Phileleftheros, which has both numbers listed as emergency assistance numbers on its second page on a daily basis...


----------

